# Best dvr for ota antenna recording



## IndyMichael

We've gone the internet route, cancelled Directv today. So far we have hulu plus, sling tv, Netflix and Amazon prime instant video. I'm going to order an attic antenna, a trying to find the best ota capable dvr.


----------



## PCampbell

http://www.channelmaster.com/Antenna_DVR_s/336.htm If you don't need live sports this is a great way to go.


----------



## slice1900

For that price you might as well go with Tivo. They are selling the OTA only model of Roamio plus lifetime service for $399, same as that Channelmaster DVR that includes the hard drive. Plus the Tivo will integrate streaming services like Netflix so you don't need separate hardware like a Roku for that. I don't think it does Sling TV yet, but that is probably coming. Having a single box to do everything rather than dealing with several will make the transition easier, I would think. If you have multiple TVs you can also expand using Minis (basically similar to Genie clients) that will work off the Roamio, there are options for streaming viewing when you're away from home, etc.

https://www.tivo.com/roamioota2176


----------



## MikeW

I'm leaving DirecTV at the end of my MLB - EI season. I have already purchased 5 Tivo Roamio DVRs (instead of the OTA only line). You can get a refurb from Tivo for $49 AND lifetime service is only $249. These units do OTA and can take a cable card if you decide to go that route. The refurbs look fine and I'd hate to lock myself into OTA only with a lifetime fee on the box.


----------



## Eddie501

Yeah, Tivo is definitely the superior DVR by a long shot. If you don't want to pay the $400 up front, you can opt for monthly subscriptions at $15 & the box is $50.

The biggest difference for me between the two is that you can't tell the Channel Master only to record new episodes. So you get a lot of repeats. Plus having 4 tuners on the Tivo is REALLY nice. I also like being able to search for a show on the Tivo & it will search across all the streaming platforms as well as OTA and let me set up a season pass for either or both. Really, the entire integration of streaming + OTA is really well done on this box.


----------



## coolman302003

MikeW said:


> You can get a refurb from Tivo for $49 AND lifetime service is only $249. These units do OTA and can take a cable card if you decide to go that route. The refurbs look fine and I'd hate to lock myself into OTA only with a lifetime fee on the box.


Yep, and here is the link for the deal. https://www.tivo.com/shop/promo/supersavings


----------



## P Smith

PCampbell said:


> http://www.channelmaster.com/Antenna_DVR_s/336.htm If you don't need live sports this is a great way to go.


the 16 GB model has external drive option,support at least 3 TB, big advantage is getting recordings out on you PC with minimal investment, zero bucks actually


----------



## IndyMichael

Tivo's are on sale, got the Roamio ota dvr for $300, with lifetime service.


----------



## RBA

IndyMichael said:


> Tivo's are on sale, got the Roamio ota dvr for $300, with lifetime service.


I just got my Roamio today ordered it yesterday after an unsuccessful talk with DISH CSR. TiVo CSR was like night and day compared to DISH very knowledgeable and curtious and friendly. I got Roamio with OTA and Cable tuners so I can upgrade if I move in the future where cable is available. Now I've got 4 tuners with excellent TV reception


----------



## P Smith

Did you try channelmaster dvr+?


----------



## Reaper

I had the Channel Master DVR+ for a year and loved it. I'm not a TiVo fan though.


----------



## RBA

P Smith said:


> Did you try channelmaster dvr+?


Why would I want to try a Channel Master DVR+ designed by DISH? I know TiVo works reliably and at $299.99 for a Roamio with Lifetime 4 tuners beats 2 and hard drive is included. I also got free shipping just too good to pass up.


----------



## P Smith

perhaps you will change your minds if would read dedicated to dvr+ thread at AVSforum ?


----------



## Reaper

I think it's pretty simple. If you want a stand-alone OTA DVR and like or can tolerate TiVo, then buy a TiVo. Otherwise buy a CM DVR+.

If I went back to OTA, I would give Tablo a hard look so I could enjoy live TV on the same devices I use for watching content from streaming services.


----------



## Chris Blount

I just purchased a Tivo Bolt. Love this thing! The integration of OTA and online streaming services (Hulu, Amazon, etc) works great! My DirecTV account is about get cut to almost nothing (Still need it when we travel).


----------

